# Garage into frog room?



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am going to be transforming my garage into the ultimate frog room in the next coming weeks. I was wondering if anyone on DB has had any experience doing this. My garage is completely insulated and I never park my cars inside it. I just wanted to get some feedback on what size air conditioner and heaters that other use in their garages or basements, frog rooms. My garage is 400sqft.

Thanks in advance to all who will help out.

I will post pics soon.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Andre,

The workshop used to be about a quarter of our garage, but it was only framed separate. I now have about half of that converted to my frog room (12 x 15). We insulated, sheet-rocked, taped/textured and painted. Some advice -

I put a door with a window to the workshop side. Otherwise I'd feel like I was in a cave and I'd never see who was coming.
I assume you have a concrete slab, paint the floor. If a frog escapes, the concrete will suck the moisture out of them. The paint helps to keep your humidity up for your room overall.
If you can, put in a sink...........one of my favorite additions.
The more electrical outlets, the better.
If you have windows, plan to put up blinds. The sun can really heat up a viv.
If you are placing doors/windows, make sure you measure to suit your racks. You don't want to discover two inches to the side would have made the difference.
I cool my room with a window AC unit and heat with one of those oil-filled radiators. I plug them into an automatic monitor/timer that handles both heat/cool. I keep a small fan pointed to the ceiling to keep my heated/cooled air circulated evenly. 

No matter how big the room seems initially, someday it will be packed and you'll wish it were larger! 

That's all I can think of right now.

Enjoy!
Deb


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Deb!

I am painting the floor next weekend and the entire garage is insulated. There are no windows, just two side vents to keep airflow in the garage. My main concern is the heat overall. Over here in my part of So Cal temps can range up to 115 degrees. I just want to make sure that my air conditioners are suitable for the heat.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Air conditioner sizing worksheet

it'll give you a decent baseline ... i imagine there's a LOT of heat put in by the lights. i'd look at this, then get the next size up or two so you can cool it fast if you need to. 

can't wait to see the frog room! 

-brett


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Brett!

That info will help out!

Once its done you can come over and see it!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know if you know Pete Mertens (Chicago Dart Frogs), but his entire garage is a frogroom, and he lives in the suburbs of Chicago, so the weather drops to below zero in the winter and as high as the 90s in the summer, and he seems to have mastered it over the years. He is rarely online, but I can shoot you his # if you are interested, just send me a pm. I think he has close to 100 tanks in his frogroom.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info I will shoot you a PM. I used to live in Chicago and I know how those winters are!

Thanks again!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The single best investment we made:

heat pump

The heat pumps can both heat and cool and are extremely energy efficient. Just set the thermostat to your desired temp and the unit will heat or cool to keep you within in a couple degrees of your set point. A few strategically placed fans for circulation and you're in business. Worth every penny for us.

We got a huge return on installing a radiant barrier in the attic above the garage too, it's supposed to reflect like 93% of the heat from the sun beating down on the roof - it made a big difference.

You'll want to drop some coin on a new insulated garage door too. We had to special order one - lots of places don't stock them here in CA. If it has windows make sure they are the thermally insulated kind.

LOTS of outlets. Add some to the ceiling too. You might need to expand your electrical panel - we did.

I have to agree with Deb. Get the biggest shop sink you have room for. We found a nice selection here: stainless steel sinks

I simply can not fathom how we managed to do anything without one. It seems like we spend endless hours washing things... washing tanks, washing bowls, washing petri dishes, washing culture lids, washing tadpole jars, washing wax worm jars, washing plants, washing QT tubs... washing washing washing!!! It's amazing how much time we spend just cleaning things...

Second to that would be a good work surface. Something like this on casters to roll around is a huge help. Table

Just take your time and plan it out well in advance. It's better to spend the money up front and have it done right, then to have to move tanks/racks around afterwards.

Good luck!


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

If your garage has an attic, put in an attic fan. This is cheap and easy and makes a huge difference in attic temp. in the summer. They are also quite energy efficient.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info!

I know how hot it gets in San Jose, so that link you showed me may be worth it. My garage is comp,eteley insulated with no attic. I own a fairly new home that was built in 2006. So no problem there. My garage door is an upgraded insulated door as well. Came with the house! SCORE!!! No windows in it as well. I agree that I will not rush this project. I'm hoping to have it up and running by May. But I will send pics of my garage once I empty it this weekend. That was everyone can get an idea on what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## frugs (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck with your project.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Frugs!


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Completely agree with Salix and JL. Plan out your racks and spend the money up front. It took me a solid month and a half before I decided on the design of my racks and changed it slightly in the middle of the build. Think of the tanks you want, how many you want and how much room you have. How many shelves on the racks and how many useable shelves for the tanks and how deep. I found myself penciling out the design everyday.

You are going to drive yourself bananas with all the options. And yeah, like Salix said, you are going to wish it was bigger.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for advice night! I have this app on my iPad that makes blueprints and design so I have been planning this out. I have about 20 tanks right now and I'm going to add another 40. I'm mostly going with 10 gallons. I may have a prize show tank in there somewhere. But im going to start working on the room this weekend so pictures to come.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool dude. I'm anxious for pics


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

To all those who have subscribed to this thread , I will have some pics up tomorrow!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting. 

I'm a sucker for pictures.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm actually working on the garage as we speak. I will post pics tonight for those who are interested in this thread.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm interested! Subscribed.

Domo!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

You might email Amanda at AZDR for advice as well. She has an incredible frog room in her garage that is computer controlled ... it even sends her a text if she has a failure and her temps start to rise.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow amazing! I'm not sure mines will be that high tech. But I will sure send her a PM and get some advice!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all here are some pics of the garage so far.

(1. Here is the mini split a/c recommend by Jeremy from JL-Exotics. Thanks Jeremy unit works great!

(2. Is the the Garage with some sample racks in it

(3. Is the entire garage space

(4. Is my present frogroom /Laundry room at the moment

(5. The other side of the frogroom


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope everyone enjoys the project. I still have a long way to go. I should be putting in around 3 or so more racks plus the ones I already have in my frogroom. I need to hook up more electrical outlets in the garage as well. I ordered an insulated garage door to keep temps on average. I just need a couple of carpet floor runners and some more trinkets and I will be set. I going to be ordering about 20 ten gallons and about 20 twenty gallon tanks next week to fill up the racks. The other side of the garage is going to be a chill spot with a couch and tv. Its going to be a mini man cave/frogroom.

Below is a sketch that I made of the garage/frogroom idea on my ipad. Hope you guys like it! Hopefully I should have this completed by the end of the summer. Im not rushing and im taking my time. Perfection is Key!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome man! Good luck, it's gonna look nice.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome project Andre!


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Updates!!!!!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Look at the third post on this page haha.  


davidadelp said:


> Updates!!!!!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I want one!!! Wish I could convert my garage, and put a door from the hallway to it... yours looks awesome, I like the couch idea. Though that takes the spot of another rack or two


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah putting the couch and relax area will take up some space, but my plan already consist of about 100 tanks. I don't think I need anymore. Lol! I will keep everyone updated on my progress.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it going to be ready by the next meet?


----------



## mikebell (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice information buddies. I am also thinking to build garage for me and my partner.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Still have a long way to go with this project. I got a couple more racks in place and have some sample tanks in there as well. I'm boing to paint the wall next weekend and I'm also looking for any frogger in the so cal area who will be willing to paint a mural on one of my walls inside the room. Still waiting for the in slated garage door as well. Hopefully the project will be done by mid summer. 

@ JJ, yes if the project is done by mid summer, party at my place!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone just an update. I have some test racks and a few of my tanks in the garage. I just need to paint the walls and lay some carpeting down and im good to go. I will send more pics as the tanks get planted and I get more racks and lighting and all the good stuff next month.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Deng you got alot of space to fill!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah man. I have a ton of space to fill! Ha Ha! But I anticipate to put about 4 more racks in there. So its gonna be huge.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

If I were building a frog room I definitely wouldn't do carpeting... anything from spilling water to escaped frogs or anything would be much easier to manage with nice tile or something rather than carpet. Just my opinion though.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree Mitch. To clarify the carpeting is going on the side where I have my couch and lounge area. The flooring on the frog room side will remain the same.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool! Looks like you got some nice driftwood there.

I was wondering what you were going to do about running power to all the lights etc.?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lots of surge protectors! Lol! On the other side of the wall I have about three outlets. On the frog room side I'm going to install another three or four outlets. So hopefully I'm covered.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Andre,


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone I was just playing around in my garage and built a couple of tanks to start letting them grow in. I still have quite a ways to go on the garage. It is slowly coming along. 

Enjoy the pic!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Very cool. I've already spent a fortune on my frog closet...I can't imagine how much it would be for a project you size. With the racks, tanks, lighting and everything else to keep the room cool ...yikes!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Where in CA are you??


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Riverside county.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

so am I ( I am in Palm Springs) your room is looking awesome!!! I travel to moreno valley alot on account of Work


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone just wanted to update some of you guys on the process of my garage. As you can see the pictures kinda suck. I need to get a DSLR camera. So sorry in advance. The room is not finished yet and not that eye appealing yet. I have allot of organization to do once its completed. I will be getting more shop lights and things to finish the room in about two weeks. Been building tanks and letting them grow in. I have allot of tanks waiting to be built, so I have been a busy guy. I gonna throw in one more rack and im done. Currently I have about 30 + tanks in the garage and another 20 + in the house with frogs. Hope you guys enjoy the pics and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice Andre, looks like it's coming together well.. can't wait to see it in person. get crackin on those tanks so you could host a meet already lol. 
great work, keep it up.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Garage is loooking sweeeeet Andre! you plan on doin a mistking set up on all the racks?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> Garage is loooking sweeeeet Andre! you plan on doin a mistking set up on all the racks?


I'm not sure yet. I kind of like the intimacy of just hand misting and being able to see what is going on in all the individual tanks. I may put one on a single rack, but that may be all.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> I'm not sure yet. I kind of like the intimacy of just hand misting and being able to see what is going on in all the individual tanks. I may put one on a single rack, but that may be all.


True, just thought after 50+ tanks hand misting might become over whelming after awhile


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> True, just thought after 50+ tanks hand misting might become over whelming after awhile


Lol! Your right. It will be tough, but I will see how it goes. If it becomes to much, I will consider the misting system.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Florescent tubes have a minimal draw however typically a garage will have 1 maybe 2 15 amp circuits. You will get to the point where you will start tripping your breakers if you just go from power strip to power strip.


It looks great though! How is that AC working now that summer is in full swing? How much has your power bill gone up?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

vegas chad said:


> Florescent tubes have a minimal draw however typically a garage will have 1 maybe 2 15 amp circuits. You will get to the point where you will start tripping your breakers if you just go from power strip to power strip.
> 
> 
> It looks great though! How is that AC working now that summer is in full swing? How much has your power bill gone up?


I was just kidding about the surge protectors. Since then I installed a 30amp breaker in my panel and added two other outlets. Enough to run my lighting. 

The a/c unit works well. Keeps the garage at 75 degrees when it's 110 outside. I only keep it on for 4 hours a day. I have it timed from the low peak of the day to the high peak of the day. It's about $50-$60 extra a month in the summer. During the winter and spring months I will have no use for it, since my garage is insulated and stays at a constant 75 degrees.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Looking great! Keep up the good work!


Thanks Steven!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone! Well the frog garage is almost complete. I have one more rack to finish and about 30 more tanks to inhabit. But overall it is coming along nicely. I took some pics over the weekend and wanted to share. Enjoy!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here are some more


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

and a few more.....


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

looking good andre! awesome looking escudo, whats the one hiding in the brom? cayo de aqua?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Yeah thats a Cayo de agua. I have a pair.


----------

